# Runes of Magic - eure Eindrücke



## Kindgenius (5. März 2009)

Ahoi,


wie wir ja alle wisen, ist RoM in die Beta gegangen. Ich für meinen Teil sehe es als ne kleine Abwechslung von WoW und habe es mir dementsprechend mal gezogen.

Nun mein erster Eindruck: Naja.

Das Spiel an sich habe ich noch nicht wirklich testen können, da ich stark mit der Technik zu kämpfen habe. 
Musik gibs bei mir nicht, der Mauszeiger wird im Login nicht angezeigt (wo ich schon fast kein Bock mehr hatte und echt die Zähne zusammenbeißen musste, um nicht WoW zu starten und RoM zu deinstallieren.), alle Charakter werden so mini angezeigt (also das ist echt die mini,- mini,- MINI-Gnomen version), Vollbild-funktion funktioniert nicht und das Fenster wird langsam von selbst immer kleiner ò_Ó. Die Grafik ist so bei einem belanglosen Blick okay, aber wenn man etwas intensiver hinschaut, wirkt das doch alles karg und eintönig. Zumindest an der Vegetation hätten sie etwas arbeiten können, das hätte alleine schon viel bewirkt. Bei Drehungen muss mein PC noch irgendwas nachladen, und das muss er in WoW bei vollen Einstellungen nicht. Kampfsystem ist ja relativ gleich wie WoW, Questsystem ebenso, demnächst werde ich mal Housing und Crafting checken.

Hier mal das Bild, was ich nach dem Betreten sehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^Max. Details.

Ok, nach 20 Minuten testen sehe ich RoM als relativ unspektakulär, aber da man ja noch in der Beta spielt...ich hoff mal dass es besser wird, es hat viel Potenzial.
Was ich aber bei einem F2P-Game stark bezweifle.


Eure Eindrücke/Meinungen bitte.

Edit 2: Nebenbei finde ich, dass man nach dem Installieren und dem patchen das Spiel auch verdammt nochmal spielen kann! Ich für meinen Teil musste neuinstallieren, da der Update irgenwie fehlerhaft war und RoM einfach abkackte. Im Spiel möchte ich auch nicht erstmal an den Einstellungen rumprobieren, warum mein Char so klein ist etc. Zumindest habe ich das bei WoW nicht erlebt.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (5. März 2009)

Also die chars sehen ja mal süß aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gunny (5. März 2009)

komisch das sieht aber anders bei mir aus ( wenn man nu dein sys wüßte könnte man überlegen warum das bei dir so s.... aussieht^^ )


----------



## Monzel (5. März 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert alles... Gut ok die Musik geht ab und an ne (Die muss man erst im Menü zusschalten), aber die Grafik sieht bei mir auch so aus. Teilweise echt unspektakulär. Aber vom Spiel her ist es eine gute Abwechslung zu WoW.


----------



## Pûnkermage (5. März 2009)

Hab letztens, als mal wieder Mittwoch war (Wartungsarbeiten WoW) auch mal RoM abgecheckt. Also ich finde, dass dieses Spiel den Hype von den medien ausgängig nicht verdient. Ja im großen und ganzen ist es oke. Wie gesagt, Questing etc. ist wie bei WoW nur ich finde das Crafting System suckt gewaltig. Also ich hoffe bis zum Release wird es noch besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (5. März 2009)

Hey das ist die BETA (!!!) Da ist halt noch nich alles so wie es sein soll also noch keine Voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (5. März 2009)

Beachtet bitte, dass das Bild im JPEG-Format mit Paint abgespeichert also--->kack-quali.

Nach weiteren 10 Minuten rumschrauben an Einstellungen und nem Client-neustart (und wieder ein mal "Unischtbare Maus im Loginscreen-Ätschibätsch"-spiel spielen) ist mein PC abgekackt. Das ist nicht wirklich beeindruckend, gibt schonmal ein dicker Minuspunkt.

@gunny:

Also, ich kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das an mein System liegt. Das ist so ein typischer 08/15 Rechner.

Geforce 8800GT
Athlon 3800+
1 GB Ram

Edit: Nach dem Neustart hat sich die Grafik verbessert, zumindest sieht es nicht mehr so aus, als ob es nachts wäre. Sichtweite wurde erhöht, das wars aber auch.


----------



## Monzel (5. März 2009)

Das einzige was mich ziemlich aufgeregt hat, war die Tatsache das ich nach 10 maligen doownloaden der 2. Clientdatei, diese erst fehlerhaft auf dem Rechner hatte. Das Craftingsystem find ich gut, man muss mal was machen um wirklich gut zu werden. Aber den Hype hat es auch in meinen Augen nicht verdient... Vorallem nicht "Das schönste F2P"....


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. März 2009)

Ich finde, dass RoM durchaus mit Abonement.Titeln mithalten kann.


----------



## TheEnemy (5. März 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass RoM durchaus mit Abonement.Titeln mithalten kann.



Also ich konnte noch net wirklich Spielen aber von grafik gameplay usw kommt es für mich nicht an Silkroad ran und das spiel ist schon sehr alt und war auch ein F2P.


----------



## Nimroth22 (5. März 2009)

Nettes Spiel, da es gratis ist werde ich es auch auf dem Rechner behalten und ab und an spielen . Aber es ist nichts für lange, irgendwie finde ich es etwas nichtssagend kein eigenständiger Stil . . Aber für lau echt Daumen hoch .


----------



## Yrhi (6. März 2009)

ich hab wow jetzt seit nem monat oder so gequitted, hab mal aus spass RoM probiert (so fun casual mässig)! habe vorher wow ziemlich extrem, raid nerd mässig gezockt! (um erfolgreich zu sein muss man hardcore spielen)! bin also als wow nerd an das spiel rangegangen!

mein erster eindruck war ganz gut, das beste free to play was es gibt meienr meinung nach, und besser als so manche kostenpflichtige MMOs!

WoWs grooooßer vorteil, die geniale steuerung und interaktion mit dem charakter, wurde vergleichsweise gut auf RoM übertragen!
viele kennen das wahrscheinlich, man probiert ein neues MMO aus, loggt ein, läuft die ersten schritte: HORROR!
die figur führt sich beim steuern träge an, irgendwie langsam, träge halt! 

das ist mein größtes problem an anderen MMOs als wow! bei rom hatte ich das problem nicht!
die grafik ist schön, die steuerung wie gesagt gut, und das gameplay auch recht gut! 

DIE ZAUBERDETAILS (magier und priester spiel ich) sind GENIAL! ich finde sie mindestens so gut wie die WoW zaubereffekte (und die sind meiner meinung nach so ziemlich die besten die es gibt)! im gegensatz zu WAR etc. wo die effekte irgendwie auf pseudo-real gemacht sind, sind die zaubereffekte bei ROM schön leuchtend, groß, imposant! 


was mich etwas stört:

die quests, es gibt sehr viele, das ist gut, aber leider habe ich oft das gefühl die quests sind nicht liebevoll gestaltet.

das interface, grauenhaft, wenn man wow gewohnt ist! man versteht es zwar schnell, aber ich finde die bedienung und gestaltung grauenhaft!

der sound, schrecklich! ein glück sind die laufgeräusche aus der beta raus! (wer sie nicht kennt, youtube)

ich finde das ganze skill system, und generell der ablauf von basic sachen wie zb berufe etc, sind schwer zu verstehen! wenn man WoW so extrem kopiert, kann man auch die mechanik von solchen dingen aus wow kopieren! 

instanzen und pvp hätte man besser ins spiel bringen können! dann wäre RoM so ziemlich vollkommen! das ist das was für mich bei Rom noch sehr fehlt!




Unter dem Strich bin ich begeistert von RoM, die Gebiete, die Zaubereffekte und das Gameplay stimmen! für mich ist es keine WoW Alternative, eher sowas für zwischendurch, wenn man mal bratzeln will, wie ich mit meinem mage! man kann nicht erwarten, dass RoM als Free to Play Spiel so umfangreich wie der MMO Meister ist. WoW ist 4 Jahre alt und hat eine monatliche Gebühr, RoM ist für den Entwicklungsstatus meiner Meinung nach sehr gut!


----------



## Mick68 (6. März 2009)

Ich habe mit WoW vor ca 4 Monaten aufgehört wollte einfach mal was neues und bin so bei ROM gelandet.
Ich finde es ganz gut ok es kann WoW net das Wasser reichen ist mir aber egal.

Ihr solltet mal  dran denken:
1.Rom ist in der Beta 
2.Wenn man Millionen mit nem Spiel wie WoW verdient hat man mehr möglichkeiten was am Spiel zu machen als wenn man nur Kohle über den Item Shop einnimmt.

Noch was denkt mal daran wie WoW  in der Beta oder am anfang des Relases was gab damals auch genügend Bugs ,Abstürze etc..
Man sollte ein spiel das in der Bets ist nicht mit einem vergleichen das 4 Jahre schon der Marktführer ist.
Das Spiel das WoW das wasser reichen kann muss erst noch Programiert werden.

Aber ich werde trozdem ROM weiterspielen mit WoW habe ich abgeschlossen.Mir gefällt es auch wenn es nicht an WoW ranreicht ist halt was neues und was mir echt nach fast 4Jahren WoW wichtig war endlich mal ein Game das net jeden Monat Kohle kostet.

Grüsse
Mick


----------



## Yiraja (6. März 2009)

Mick68 schrieb:


> Aber ich werde trozdem ROM weiterspielen mit WoW habe ich abgeschlossen.Mir gefällt es auch wenn es nicht an WoW ranreicht ist halt was neues und was mir echt nach fast 4Jahren WoW wichtig war endlich mal ein Game das net jeden Monat Kohle kostet.
> 
> Grüsse
> Mick



was neues ist sehr relativ ^^


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. März 2009)

nunja, bei den Fehlern die du beschreibst ist ein Test relativ sinnbefreit.

Aber zu RoM Allgemein kann man sagen:

a.) Das Duale Klassensystem ist eine sehr schöne Sache das hoffentlich Schule machen wird. Es erlaubt eine starke Individualisierung des Charakters. Bei WoW wird alles nur noch zum Einheitsbrei zusammengewürfelt, jeder soll alles machen können. Hier bei RoM geht man wenigstens den Schritt, wieder mehr Individualität ins Spiel zu bringen, mit den 2 Klassen.

b.) In vielen Bereichen erinnert das Spiel etwas an die asiatischen Grinder. Gerade im Startgebiet sind 90% der Quests öde "töte 10, sammle 20" Quests und die meisten davon auch noch daily. Auch für das Berufe skillen kann man sagen: farmen, farmen, farmen. Das hätte man bestimmt besser lösen können, aber aufgrund der Free to Play Problematik muss man eben auch Kompromisse eingehen.

c.) Grafik ist einfach ein Punkt den jeder für sich entscheiden muss. Persönlich finde ich die Pixelige Comic Grafik von WoW seit BC und noch schlimmer seid wotlk. Alles Bunt, Alles Glitzert, Alles ist animiert - ach geht weg. Das will ich nicht. Mein Favorit in Punkto Grafik und Feeling war immer AoC. Bei RoM könnte ich mir vorstellen dass man die Effekte ruhig etwas zurücknehmen könnte und dafür die Texturen verbessern. Ich brauch klein glitzerndes etwas wenn ich einen Spezialschlag durchführe, der soll das Schwert schwingen und von mir aus soll Blut spritzen, aber bleibt mir mit dem Blink Blink weg.


----------



## Isohunter (6. März 2009)

Da ich auf unbestimmte Zeit mit WoW aufhören werde, (Familie und so.) aber Abends lieber am Rechner hocke, als vor dem Fernseher, habe ich mich auch mal mit RoM auseinander gesetzt. Was mich schonmal beeindruckt hat: Die Charaktererstellung. Hier gibt es viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, die den eigenen Avatar individueller aussehen lassen. Was schade ist, dass man bis jetzt nur Menschen erstellen kann. (Weiterer Völker wurden ja angekündigt.)

Eingelogt erinnert mich das Startgebiet ser stark an die Abtei von Nordhain. Auf den ersten Blick sieht alles aus, wie WoW. Nur ist man mehr in Richtung des Manga-/Anime-Stils gegangen. Noch wirklich ernsthaft habe ich bis jetzt noch nciht gespielt. 

Aber wenn man bedenkt, dass es kostenlos und noch in der Beta ist, ist RoM viel weiter als WoW seiner Zeit.


----------



## mmm79 (6. März 2009)

habs bei nem freund kurz gesehen.
für ein f2p mmo sahs ja recht passabel aus,
abgesehen davon das man am anfang da pilze vermöbelt, richtig, riesige PILZE.
das hat mich dann doch etwas davon abgeschreckt es selbst zu testen.


----------



## Karvon (6. März 2009)

Naja es ist ein nettes game aber weder housing noch das duale klassensystem sind überzeugend genug. Aber für f2p sicher nicht schlecht trotzdem hätte man zumindest das mount auch mit ingame credits zahlen können anstatt echtem geld, das ist für mich der einzige grund, warum ich wieder aufgehört hab, weil ich dahinter nur geldmacherei sehe. Ach und das ding mit der besten grafik in f2p games ist doch mist! Ganz ehrlich, da gibts wesentlich bessere =)

Fakt ist, RoM ist ein nettes spiel mit ansehlicher grafik und netten westlichen falir d.h. kein grinder =) Also wer lust drauf hat sollte sichs auf jeden fall mal reinziehen =)

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## angsthaeschen (6. März 2009)

Also ich bin von Wow zu RoM gewechselt nachdem Wraith rauskaum und alles Könen in WoW weggepatched wurde. Ich sah in WoW einfach keine Herrausvorderung mehr. 

Mittlerweile bin ich sogar froh weg zu sein, da RoM einfach vieles bietet wozu blizzard wohl nicht in der lage ist es zu implemtieren (Housing, richtiges Duales Klassensystem inkl. Eliteskills).

Was das mit deinem Char ist ... k.A. ich habe 2 Accs mit jeweils 8 Chars und keiner dieser Chars ist so klein. Auch hatte ich NIE Probleme beim download. Sei es Spiel oder Patch. Ich benutze sogar addons und hab keine Probs mit denen. 

Für ein F2P Spiel ist RoM einfach eine neue Ära. Silkroad, Perfect World usw können sich an diesem Spiel nicht messen. (Ich habe beide gespielt) 

Also ich bin gespannt was der Release bringt und wenn die Arbeiten so weiter gehen, wird Blizzard sich warm anziehen müssen. Was hier in 2 Monatren BETA passiert ist hat Blizzard nicht mal in 2 Jahren hinbekommen obwohl jeder da zahlen muss.


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

omg nochmal für alle:

Der ITEM SHOP bringt KEINE VORTEILE !!!!!!
ALLES was man im ITEM SHOP befinden sich auch im Spiel und sind via. Farmen oder Kaufen (Gold) zu erwerben.

Das einzigste was man NICHT im Spiel findet sondern NUR im ITEM SHOP sind die Diamanten die man brauch zum Mieten der weiteren Taschenplätze und das Dauerhafte Reittier.

2 Taschen Slots reichen dicke und wer damit nicht klar kommt, hebt endweder jeden Müll auf oder verkauft zu selten.
Ausserdem hat man in seinem Haus noch eine BANK und eine TRUHE wo auch noch mal genug Plätze vorhanden sind.
Wem das alles  immernoch nicht reicht macht sich einfach ein 2. Char den er als Lager nutzt.
Also wie man sieht brauch man schonmal für die Taschen nicht UMBEDINGT echtes GELD ausgeben.

Das Dauerhafte Reittier kann man sich im ITEM SHOP kaufen und es giebt keine Möglichkeit es im Spiel selber zu bekommen.
Aber es giebt im Spiel "Stallmeister" die es einem ermöglichen ein Pferd für 15 Minuten zu mieten oder für 2 Stunden zu mieten.
In RoM spielt Geld keine große Rolle. Man kriegt mehr als genug Geld und hat sogut wie keine Ausgaben.
Wem da das Geld nicht reicht macht ihrgendwas falsch.
Davon mal abgesehen ob ich mir ein Spiel im Laden kaufe oder es mir lieber aus dem Internet downloade und das Geld fürs Spiel in ein Dauerhaftes Reittier investiere ... naja das kannste halten wie ein Dachdecker. Ich habe lange lange Zeit World of Warcraft und Herr der Ringe Online gespielt und bin es gewohnt Mtl. Geld zu zahlen.
Somit find ich es nicht schlimm EINMALIG 13 Euro für ein Pferd zu bezahlen.

Und wer meint das das alles nur eine geldmacherei ist, sollte sich wirklich mal überlegen was Blizzard macht ^^
Runes of Magic bietet regelmäßg Patchdays etc. und baut ständig neue Items ins Spiel ... 
Fakt: Es giebt einem das Ergebniss von WoW nur das wir nicht Mtl. zahlen müssen.
Aber ihrgendwie muss RoM ja auch ihre Mitarbeiter finanzieren wenn man sich nichteinaml das Spiel kaufen muss.
Und da ist der ItemShop eine gute alternative ... man ist nicht gezwungen etwas zu kaufen da man sogut wie alles farmen kann aber es giebt Leute die das zeitlich wegen Arbeit nicht schaffen groß zu farmen und kaufen sich darum die Items .....


----------



## Shariko (6. März 2009)

Ich muß sagen für ein F2P hat es eine sehr gute Grafik. Denn ich hatte mir schon andere F2P angetan und die Grafik war da nicht sonderlich berauschend. Davon mal abgesehen, das ein Großteil der F2P Grinder sind wovon es hier und da mal erfreuliche Ausnahmen gibt (auch schon vor RoM).

In RoM hatte ich jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl, dass man einfach auf die Welt losgelassen wird und dann sinnlos Monster verdrischt (wie es leider allzu oft in den meisten F2P der Fall ist). Nein im Gegenteil, man wird durch Questen entsprechend an die Sache herangeführt, auch wenn die Questen jetzt nicht weltbewegend sind.
Das Crafting- und Dualklassensystem sind erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig, das gebe ich zu, aber hat man sich erstmal damit auseinandergesetzt, möchte man es eigentlich auch nicht mehr anders haben (jedenfalls beim Klassensystem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ganz großes Plus hat das Spiel bei mir weg aufgrund des schon mitgelieferten Housings, was man ja immer noch bei einem doch uns sehr bekannten MMORPG fehlt. Auch dass man keine Imbaklamotten aus dem Itemshop kaufen kann, somit hat wirklich jeder die Gleichen Chancen an gutes Equip ranzukommen.
Was jetzt die Sachen angeht, man brauche jetzt unbedingt Sachen aus dem Itemshop, weil man dann Nachteile hat, sehe ich nicht so, denn es gibt vergleichbares auch im Spiel zu erwerben, man brauch halt dafür nur länger. Dieser ist eigentlich für die etwas Ungeduldigen gedacht, die meinen auf der Stelle ein Mount oder sowas haben zu müssen, oder ähnliches. Man kann sich auch fürs erste eins mieten und das quasie von Anfang an. Das Gold dafür hat man schnell zusammen. Und wenn man fleißig ist, und regelmäßig Tagesquesten macht, bekommt man eine weitere Ingamewährung, mit der man auch im Itemshop etwas kaufen kann.
Also alles halb so wild.

Natürlich kann man es nicht jedem Recht machen und es gibt immer irgendetwas, worüber sich einige aufregen werden, aber es wird ja auch niemand zu etwas gezwungen. In manchen Sachen muß man sich halt nur etwas ranhalten, aber das ist so anders in anderen MMORPGs ja auch nicht. Der einzige Unterschied besteht eigentlich nur darin, dass es bei RoM einen Itemshop gibt, während man für WoW seine Abogebühren latzt (was eigentlich gar kein so großer Unterschied ist in meinen Augen).

Alles im allen ist es auf jedenfall eine sehr schöne Abwechslung, die obendrein nix kostet (und wenn man den Itemshop nicht nutzt, kostet es auch wirklich nix).


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

70% der User die sich über RoM auslassen sind Leute die gerne wechsel wollen aber von ihrer WoW Sucht nicht weg kommen.

sry das muste einfach mal sein ...


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. März 2009)

Die schrieb:


> 70% der User die sich über RoM auslassen sind Leute die gerne wechsel wollen aber von ihrer WoW Sucht nicht weg kommen.
> 
> sry das muste einfach mal sein ...




/sign


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Die schrieb:


> 70% der User die sich über RoM auslassen sind Leute die gerne wechsel wollen aber von ihrer WoW Sucht nicht weg kommen.
> 
> sry das muste einfach mal sein ...


Ahja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehör dann zu den 30%, die es mal gespielt haben und es für Mist befunden haben.
Ich mein: In welcher Beta versuchte in Publisher schon per ItemShop die Kunden auszunehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

Es wird doch keiner ausgenommen? Es ist kein muss sich im Item Shop was zu kaufen wie ich es schon auf der ersten Siete deutlich geschildert habe.
Und davon mal abgesehen ist der Item Shop schon in der Beta weil in einer Beta alles getestet wird ... und wie schon gesagt ist Runes of Magic mit ihrer Beta fortgeschrittener als die World of Warcraft Beta ....
Somit ist es eher lobenswert das sie das ItemShop System schon fertig haben.

bzw. wenn du mir ein Item nennst ausser die Taschenslots und das dauerhafte Reittier was man nicht im Spiel bekommen kann dann nehme ich alles zurück.


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Wohnungsvergrößerung aus? Bzw. alles, was man für die Wohnung holen kann?
Waffenverbesserung/Rüstungsverbesserung? Färben?
Sind so Dinge, die mir jetzt spontan einfallen.

Ich sag ja nichts gegen das Testen eines CashShops, muss natürlich gemacht werden. Aber es ist einfach voll implementiert, als wäre das Spiel released.


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

Ok ans Housing habe ich jetzt nicht gedacht bzw. habe mich damit auch noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt.
Aber ich weiß das Möbel Gold kosten und nicht Euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Waffenverbesserung/Rüstungsverbesserung? Färben?
Kannst du alles im Spiel farmen ... ist halt mühsälig aber möglich.


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Wie sieht es denn mit Endcontent aus? Was macht man mit Level 50?


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz im EndContent angekommen aber es giebt immoment wie bei anderen MMO*s Schlachtzug (Raid) Instanzen und Bosse. Dann soll demnächst noch eine Gildenburg und Gildenkrieg eingeführt werden. Natürlich ist crafting nicht ganz unwichtig .... Es giebt natürlich auch eine Kreaturen Datenbank ... Jede Kreaturen Art in RoM dropt eine Karte die man mit Rechtsklick in sein Lexicon hinzufügen kann.  Für mache ein Reiz dieses Lexicon voll zu kriegen. Dann giebt es natürlich noch Titel die man erlangen kann für bestimmte Erfolge im Spiel ... Naja aber genaueres kann ich leider nicht sagen da ich den End Content noch nicht erreicht habe.


----------



## Schwartenmaster (6. März 2009)

Sollen nicht auch ganze Serverkriege eingefügt werden?
Arena soll doch auch noch kommen.
Zu Realease wird der Endcontent dann umfangreicher sein als bei wow. Oder irre ich mich.
Instanzen, Arena und PvP; 
@LoD_Lari: was willst du noch mehr?
Was machst du denn in WoW im Endcontent?
Habe nur auf buffed schon unzählige male gelesen, dass Leute mit WoW aufhören weil der Endcontent nicht mehr reizt.
Immer die selben Instanzen und bisschen Arena ist nicht spannend, wobei ganze Kriege zwischen Gilden und Servern schon mehr Pfeffer haben.


----------



## Lari (6. März 2009)

Ich habe ja bloß gefragt, was es denn schon an Endcontent gibt.
Denn Ankündigungen sind zwar schön, aber noch lange nicht im Spiel. Ich weiß also immer noch nicht, was definitiv schon im Spiel ist.


----------



## Lillyan (6. März 2009)

Die Gildenkriege sind glaube ich schon im Spiel seit 1 oder 2 Wochen, allerdings gibt es im Moment nur wenige Bemühungen in die Richtung, da die meisten einfach mit leveln beschäftigt sind. Die Arenen sollen Gerüchteweise sehr bald kommen (noch vor Ende der Beta).... von dem Rest weiß ich nichts konkretes, habe mich aber auch  nicht weiter damit beschäftigt :>


----------



## Holdem (6. März 2009)

Gut jetzt muss ich auch mal etwas schreiben.
RoM ist nicht WoW und WoW hat das MMO-Genre nicht erfunden.

Wie bitte kann man das Questsystem von WoW abschauen?
Quest gab es schon in Everquest 1 und auch in Ultima Online ( das erste wirklich kommerziell erfolgreiche MMORPG und bisher von der Spieltiefe unerreicht).

Crafting gab es auch schon vor WoW.
Man musste auch schon vor WoW in MMORPG´s farmen.

So das dazu. 
Jetzt zu RoM.

*Grafik: *

Ok  ist etwas bunt. Aber mich stört der Manga/Anime.
Das Spiel kommt wie viele andere F2P aus dem Asiatischen Raum und die mögen es nun mal so.
Ausserdem ist das Spiel darauf ausgelegt auch auf älteren Rechnern zu laufen. ( Ältere Rechner zu unterstützen fördert die Userzahlen und somit die Potenziellen Kunden die im Itemshop einkaufen.) 
Für mich ist die Grafik so wie sie ist ok, und sollten sie noch etwas ändern dann sollen sie es tun.

*Gameplay: *

Das Gameplay ist wie in es in MMORPG´s sein soll.
Am Anfang kleine leichte Quest. Fast jede Quest ist Teil einer ganzen Questreihe.
Am Ende der Questreihe steht meist ein besonders Item.
Fast jede Endquest einer Reihe ist eine Gruppenquest.
Die ersten Instanzen gibt es schon ab LvL 6 (Poltern in der Nacht)
Es ist nur eine kleine aber es ist eine Instanz und danach geht es auch schon im Hügelgrab weiter.
Die erste Große Instanz ist dann die verlassene Abtei. ( ab LvL 18)
10x Dailyquest mit je 10 Phiriusmarken als Belohnung.

*PvP: *
Hab ich keine Ahnung von. Weil ich es noch nicht gemacht habe.
Was ich weiß das man ab LvL 15 in der Klassehalle ne Quest machen kann um sich eine Fähigkeit anzueignen den Playerkill zu aktivieren.
Dies ist dann nicht wie in WoW das es ständig anbleibt sondern ein 10 Min. Buff/Debuff.

*Itemshop: *
Ich hab hier schon Geld investieret auch wenn es Beta ist.
Habe das Geld für mich als Anschaffungskosten für das Spiel verbucht.
Nun habe ich aber in meinem Haus die drei Gegenstände für die Sammelberufe ( Alchifläschen, Amboss fürs Schmieden und die Bank zum bearbeiten und verarbeiten von Holz.)
Zusätzlich habe ich mir ein Permanentes Pferd gegönnt.

Dann kommen wir zu den Phiriusmarken.
Damit kann man im Itemshop einkaufen.
Die Auswahl ist begrenzt aber es gibt alles was man braucht.
Das Pferd für 30 Tage kostet nur 1650 Marken. Das macht 16,5 Tage Dailyquest.
(vor Patch 1013 waren es 2250)
Zusätzlich kann man auch mit Phiriusmarken weitere Truhen kaufen.
Auch wenn der Preis von über 4000 Marken etwas zu hoch ist wie ich finde.

*Man muss nicht im Itemshop kaufen.
Aber auch das wurde schon öfter erwähnt.
Man kann dank der Marken und SammelQ (Für den Arkanenumwandler) auch so alles erreichen im Game. *

Aber wie einige Vorredner schon gesagt haben. Der Platz reicht.
Ich sammele alle Runen die man findet. ( Fertigungsrunden und Gegenstandsrunen)
Die eine kommen in die Bank die anderen in die Truhe.
Ich sammel viele Rohstoffe bevor ich sie verarbeite. Teilweise 300 von jeder Sorte.
Aber das ist durch die Stackhöhe von 100 auch nicht das Problem. Phiriusmarken habe soweit ich es beurteilen kann kein Limit. ( max war mal 390 ).

He was jetzt schon angekündigt ist.
Neuer Highend Dungeon zu Release.
Arena
Gildenburgen
Gildekriege ( Funzen schon). Gabs bei uns auf Laoch sogar schon welche wenn ich das im Weltchat richtig mit verfolgt habe.

Um nochmal auf das *Interface * zurück zukommen.
In dem Falle ist RoM. Genauso offen wie WoW.
Ich spiel schon jetzt nicht mehr mit dem Standartinterface.
Mein Interface habe ich dank der Buffed.de-Community.
Hier der Link in das Buffed.de-Forum.
Das Interface von Shinria am Ende der Ersten Seite.


Wie die Community sich entwickelt ist jetzt noch nicht abzusehen. Mal schauen wie es wird wenn sich der Hype gelegt hat und die ganzen WoW-Fanboys zu ihrem Spiel zurück gekehrt sind.

Alles in allem ein Im Beta-Status schon jetzt besseres Spiel als viele andere MMO und auch kostenpflichtige Spiele.

Alle diese Angebe entsprechen meiner Meinung und müssen nicht von anderen geteilt werden.

MFG
Holdem


----------



## Berserkerkitten (6. März 2009)

Viel MMO für wenig Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serol (6. März 2009)

@ LoD_Lari:

Wenn man sich so deine Posts mal durchliest ziehst du RoM irgendwie nur in den Dreck.

Kritik schön und gut aber du übertreibst es ein wenig.

Kann ja gut sein das du zu der Kategorie: Harter WoW-Fanboy gehörst was mich auch nicht weiter stört, nur schalt mal nen Gang runter in Sachen Posts zu Spielen, die du (bestimmt) nochnetmal zu 30% kennst.

Sowas muss net sein. Wenn du dich damit nicht abfinden kannst das ein neues Spiel rausgekommen ist was sich übrigens noch in der "Beta" befindet, womit deine Frage beantwortet wäre was man mit Level 50 macht, dann halt dich doch einfach aus solchen Foren fern.

Also beschäftige dich mit dem Game und lern es mal kennen auch in Sachen Itemshop oder lass es halt sein.


Mfg Serol


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. März 2009)

nun melde ich mich auch mal wieder zum wort^^


ich habe mir gestern das Buffed Heft geholt , und gleich RoM auf mein PC gehauen nach gefühlten  2 1/2 std hatte ich es auch geschafft das Patchen hat genervt^^

Habe es bis 5.15 Uhr gespielt muss sagen wow , gefällt mir sehr gut das Questen macht spass na gut bissen voll das Startplatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ , mit den 2 Klassen kannte ich schon aus Guild Wars , die Com im Spiel ist sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit , ich glaube das könnte mich von WoW weg locken xD freue mich schon am 19.03.09 . Was mir auch aufgefalen ist man bekommt unmass an gold , das glaubt man nicht . nur blöd das man seine 2te klasse auch noch extra lvln muss leider. aber mal sehen was alles noch in RoM so kommt^^


----------



## Mick1888 (7. März 2009)

Hab jetzt schon oft gelesen ,das man Geld investieren MUSS um voran zu kommen .
Jetzt will ich auchmal was dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis vor ca einem Monat gab es noch den Diamanten Handel. Damit konnte man Diamanten gegen Gold im AH verkaufen !
Soll heißen : Jeder ..wirklich JEDER konnte sich Diamanten besorgen ,wenn er/sie genug Geld hatte !( meistens war der Wechselkurz so zwischen 5000-10000 Gold pro Diamant )
An Gold kommt man auch recht schnell ( ist nicht so wie bei WoW mit Kupfer ,Silber und Gold,sonder es gibt nur Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Hatte mit level 15 schon meine ersten 100k Gold zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Diamanten Handel soll laut GMs und Hersteller wieder kommen ! Was ich auch sehr hoffe,da man dann echt keinerlei nachteile hat, als nicht  (mit Euros ) Item-Shop benutzer ^^

Aber im moment ist der Diamanten-Handel leider noch gesperrt( aufgrund von eingen Kreditkarten-Betrügern und so), trotzdem komm ich hin und wiede an Item-Shop sachen , indem ich sie den Leuten abkaufe.Die Items sind zwar gebunden ,allerdings kann man diese beim kauf als "geschenk" verschicken. 
Ist halt nur jedesmal das Risiko da ,das jemand das Gold behält und kein Item ankommt^^Bislang hatte ich aber Glück und immer mit nette spieler gehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yrhi (7. März 2009)

angsthaeschen schrieb:


> Also ich bin von Wow zu RoM gewechselt nachdem Wraith rauskaum und alles Könen in WoW weggepatched wurde. Ich sah in WoW einfach keine herausforderung mehr.



Sry aber bei leuten wie dir frag ich mich immer ob du in wow schon so viel erreicht hast, dass es dir keine herausforderungen mehr bietet... 

Schon sartharion mit 3 drachen gelegt? Nicht? Dann laber doch bitte nicht so einen quatsch! Ist wohl immernoch der schwerste encounter (spiele seit über nem monat nicht mehr... Weiss nich ob ulduar schon drauf ist, glaub aber nicht). Wenn leute die das nicht geschafft haben sagen es gibt keine herausforderungen mehr, kann ich die nicht ernst nehmen!

Und abgesehen von raids und den permanenten herausforderungen gegen menschliche gegner im pvp, gab es in wow eh noch nie irgendwelche herausforderungen (gut abgesehen vllt von der zeit vor bwl).


----------



## garius74 (7. März 2009)

Ich hab mir das runter geladen, hab es installiert, den nerviges Patchvorgang über mich ergehen lassen

- der knapp eine Stunde gedauert hat ohne dass ersichtlich war, ob es einen Fortschritt gibt (Stand immer bei 10/100)...

... und dann ließ sich das Spiel nicht starten....

Ganz großes Kino.


Alles gelöscht.
Nochmal runtergeladen.

Installiert.
Gepatcht.


Startet nicht.

Mülleimer.


----------



## Yrhi (7. März 2009)

garius74 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das runter geladen, hab es installiert, den nerviges Patchvorgang über mich ergehen lassen
> 
> - der knapp eine Stunde gedauert hat ohne dass ersichtlich war, ob es einen Fortschritt gibt (Stand immer bei 10/100)...
> 
> ...



ich bezweifel, dass das problem bei dem spiel liegt! liegt wohl eher bei dir oder deine  rechner!


----------



## Serol (7. März 2009)

nene das Spiel sucht sich seine Spieler aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (8. März 2009)

> @ LoD_Lari:
> 
> Wenn man sich so deine Posts mal durchliest ziehst du RoM irgendwie nur in den Dreck.



Nicht wundern das macht er mit anderen Spielen immer so :-) WoW Fanboy halt


----------



## Greg09 (8. März 2009)

RoM is der 10000 abklatsch von WoW!
aber es schafft keiner ausser blizz (auch wenn sie heftige scheisse in letzter zeit machten) so ne grosse comunity( ka wie man das schreibt) aufzubauen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Possessed (8. März 2009)

Nach längerem HdroGezocke und einer kurzer allgemeinen MMorgp-Pause dachte ich mir, probierst mal RoM aus. Am Anfang hats auch halbwegs Fun gemacht, wieder mal eine neue Welt zu erforschen. Nach rund 2 Wochen und einem 30/26 Charakter hab ich aber keine Lust mehr. Das Spiel ist irgendwie im jetzigen Zustand zu langweilig. Miese Steuerung, absolut keine Atmosphäre... Bei mir kommt einfach kein Gefühl auf, dieser Welt zugehören. Auch die Welten sind so lieblos gestaltet. Mal ganz angesehen von den hunderten Bugs, aber darauf reite ich nicht rum weil noch eine Beta ist.
Vllt komm ich nach paar Monaten nochmal und schau rein. Vorerst ist Schluss mit RoM.


----------



## Lilynight (1. April 2009)

*Ich habe erst vor kurzem das Spiel angefangen aber ausreichend genug um sagen zu können, das das Spiel sehr angenehm und interessant ist.
Wer eine ruhigere Spielatmosphere mag, so würde ich sagen, in RoM ist der jenige gut aufgehoben.
Vielleicht ist es doch noch zu früh, um so zu beschreiben und die ganze Hecktik etwickelt sich in späterem Level Bereich..
In ganzem finde ich das Spiel recht gut gelungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!
*


----------



## Shariko (1. April 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> RoM is der 10000 abklatsch von WoW!
> aber es schafft keiner ausser blizz (auch wenn sie heftige scheisse in letzter zeit machten) so ne grosse comunity( ka wie man das schreibt) aufzubauen !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dir scheint entgangen zu sein, dass es schon vor WoW MMORPGs gab, die auch schon eine entsprechend große Community hatten. Dementsprechend kann RoM kein Abklatsch von WoW sein, da WoW auch zig Sachen aus bis dato vorhandenen MMORPGs abgeguckt hat (und es immer noch tut aus neueren).

Aber im Gegensatz zu vielen WoW-Jüngern ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen, dass WoW ein Abklatsch von EQ oder DAoC oder UO ist. Einfach aus dem Prinzip, da man die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, obwohl einiges aus diesen Spielen entnommen wurde, weil halt dies bis jetzt gut funktioniert hat.
Das einzige was WoW gemacht hat, ist den Einstieg ins Spiel selbst wie auch das Interface vereinfacht und übersichtlicher gestaltet. Aber das Grundprinzip haben die genauso wenig erfunden, sondern sich auch schon von vorhandenen inspirieren lassen.
Und das ist das Zauberwort: Inspiration. Denn wenn man sich die Interfaces der unterschiedlichen Spiele in letzter Zeit mal anschaut, wurde nur der Grundriss übernommen, aber die eigentliche Gestaltung war am Ende eine ganz andere.

Im Klartext: Das Rad muß nicht neu erfunden werden, um ein neues Spiel rauszubringen. Es kommt auf die Umsetzung an, die bei jedem anders aussieht, auch wenn sie die gleiche Basis benutzt haben. Und neuere Spiele werden immer von schon vorhandenen beeinflußt. Das war immer so und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Im Klartext: Das Rad muß nicht neu erfunden werden, um ein neues Spiel rauszubringen.


Das hast Du vollkommen Recht. Das Rad neu zu erfinden wäre auch schon ziemlich dumm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht haben sie sich ja an Henry Ford gehalten: "Nicht mit Erfindungen, sondern mit Verbesserungen macht man Vermögen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuyLopez (1. April 2009)

Shariko schrieb:


> Dir scheint entgangen zu sein, dass es schon vor WoW MMORPGs gab, die auch schon eine entsprechend große Community hatten. Dementsprechend kann RoM kein Abklatsch von WoW sein, da WoW auch zig Sachen aus bis dato vorhandenen MMORPGs abgeguckt hat (und es immer noch tut aus neueren).
> 
> Aber im Gegensatz zu vielen WoW-Jüngern ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen, dass WoW ein Abklatsch von EQ oder DAoC oder UO ist. Einfach aus dem Prinzip, da man die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, obwohl einiges aus diesen Spielen entnommen wurde, weil halt dies bis jetzt gut funktioniert hat.
> Das einzige was WoW gemacht hat, ist den Einstieg ins Spiel selbst wie auch das Interface vereinfacht und übersichtlicher gestaltet. Aber das Grundprinzip haben die genauso wenig erfunden, sondern sich auch schon von vorhandenen inspirieren lassen.
> ...



RoM=billiger WoW-Abklatsch


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> RoM=billiger WoW-Abklatsch


= geistreicher Beitrag zur Diskussion.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuyLopez (1. April 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> = geistreicher Beitrag zur Diskussion.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Rom= billiger WoW-Abklatsch, um das zu sehen muss man nicht sonderlich intelligent sein. Du hast den IQ-Test nicht bestanden, was ich bei dir aber auch nicht erwartet habe.


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> Rom= billiger WoW-Abklatsch, um das zu sehen muss man nicht sonderlich intelligent sein. Du hast den IQ-Test nicht bestanden. Habe ich bei dir aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht erwartet


...lustiger Weise kann man bei einem IQ-Test gar nicht durchfallen, da er ja nur eine Einstufung darstellt, Du Held!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RuyLopez (1. April 2009)

Archorus schrieb:


> ...lustiger Weise kann man bei einem IQ-Test gar nicht durchfallen, da er ja nur eine Einstufung darstellt, Du Held!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wer RoM nicht als WoW Abklatsch erkennt, fliegt insofern durch den IQ-Test, dass er nicht den nötigen IQ besitzt, um es als solches zu erkennen. Muss man Dir in der Schule auch immer alles 2x erklären? Übrigends, dein selten dämlicher Nick passt irgendwie zu deinen IQ<60 Postings.


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> wer RoM nicht als WoW Abklatsch erkennt, fliegt insofern durch den IQ-Test, dass er nicht den nötigen IQ besitzt, um es als solches zu erkennen. Muss man Dir in der Schule auch immer alles 2x erklären? Übrigends, dein selten dämlicher Nick passt irgendwie zu deinen IQ<60 Postings.


Ah, ok, da ist die Basis unserer Missverständnisse: Mir muss man in der Schule gar nix erklären - da gehe ich schon gaaaaanz lange nicht mehr hin. Ach ja, und was Nicks angeht, gilt die alte Weisheit: Wer im Schlachthaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Schweinen werfen.

...so, und jetzt sind wir wieder schön lieb, sonst kommt noch der Vertrauenslehrer (oder viel schlimmer: Moderator) und schimpft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklegun (1. April 2009)

RuyLopez schrieb:


> wer RoM nicht als WoW Abklatsch erkennt, fliegt insofern durch den IQ-Test, dass er nicht den nötigen IQ besitzt, um es als solches zu erkennen. Muss man Dir in der Schule auch immer alles 2x erklären? Übrigends, dein selten dämlicher Nick passt irgendwie zu deinen IQ<60 Postings.




Da Archorus durch seine Beiträge hier im Forum bewiesen hat, das er schreiben und lesen kann, dazu auch noch ein Forum benutzt, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sein IQ > 90 liegen sollte.

Wenn du RoM als WoW Abklatsch erkennst, solltest du vlt einfach mal sachlich dazu schreiben WARUM du das so siehst und nicht einfach nur 1 Satz hinklatschen. Wenn du mit Argumenten kommst, kommt das einfach bei allen besser an und würde auch eher zu einer sinnvollen Diskussion beitragen.

Nur weil Quest und Interface ein wenig wie die von WoW wirken ist es noch lange kein abklatsch von Wow, gibt ja noch ganz viele andere Spiele dieser Kategorie. Aber die Ähnlichkeit in Quest hat man eigentlich in fast allen MMORPGs. Gibt nunmal nicht viele Alternativen zu " laufe nach und töte" oder "bring dies zu dem" oder "sammel x mal irgendwas". Das war nunmal schon vor Wow so und wird wahrscheinlich auch noch lange nach Wow sein.


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

Darklegun schrieb:


> Da Archorus durch seine Beiträge hier im Forum bewiesen hat, das er schreiben und lesen kann, dazu auch noch ein Forum benutzt, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass sein IQ > 90 liegen sollte.


Danke! ...wobei ich von deutlich höheren Werten ausgehe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was lustiger Weise so viele auch immer noch nicht begreifen, ist, dass gar keiner abstreitet, dass hier das Rad nicht neu erfunden wurde (WARUM DENN BITTE AUCH??). Das war übrigens auch bei keinem anderen aktuellen Titel der Fall. Nicht mal die RoM-Väter machen daraus einen Hehl, erklären aber auch, dass es auch gar nicht anders geht, zumal es eben keine soooo großen neu zu entdeckenden Felder mehr gibt.

Hier zur Erinnerung der Auszug aus dem entsprechenden buffed-Interview mit den beiden Produzenten:


> *buffed.de: Wenn jemand das Spiel das erste Mal installiert wird er sicherlich sagen: "Hey, die kopieren World of Warcraft!" Tatsächlich benutzt Ihr dieselbe Design-Richtung und Steuerung, während sich das Gameplay von WoW unterscheidet. Ist das Absicht, um die Spieler zu manipulieren, damit sie Euer Spiel mögen &#8211; oder ist der Stil, den ein Fantasy-MMO einschlagen sollte?*
> 
> _John Tang:_ Nun, wir haben dies wirklich nicht nur gemacht, um World of Warcraft zu imitieren. Das Ganze ist offensichtlich ein zweischneidiges Schwert: Wenn wir World of Warcraft imitieren, haben wir eine Spielerbasis die sagt, dass wir die Leute nur betrügen. Aber es gibt da ein Sprichwort: Wir möchten das Rad eben nicht neu erfinden, deshalb bleiben wir bei Dingen, die dem Spieler bekannt sind: die WASD-Steuerung und die Maus, bestimmte Hotkey-Kombinationen und so weiter. Der Spieler soll mit all dem vertraut sein, so dass er direkt ins Spiel eintauchen kann. Was den Grafikstil anbelangt: Wir alle spielen Warcraft und lieben den Grafikstil. Unser Art-Team, der Art-Director und wir selbst mögen es, wie Spieler und Welt ineinander fließen, deshalb haben wir diese Richtung gewählt. Natürlich mag es auf den ersten Blick wie ein Klon aussehen. Hat man aber mehr Erfahrung mit dem Spiel gesammelt, erkennt man schnell, dass bereits die Basis des Grafik-Stils von RoM anders ist. Alleine die Art, in der wir die Modelle der Figuren designt haben.


----------



## Schlamm (1. April 2009)

Bei RoM fehlt dieses weite, epische. Man fühlt sich nicht als ob man auf Reisen ist. Bei Guild Wars sorgt die Story dafür, bei WoW nunmal die riesige relativ portfreie Welt. Das fehlt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archorus (1. April 2009)

> Bei RoM fehlt dieses weite, epische. Man fühlt sich nicht als ob man auf Reisen ist. Bei Guild Wars sorgt die Story dafür, bei WoW nunmal die riesige relativ portfreie Welt. Das fehlt mir



Hm... also ich bin nun wahrlich niemand, der sagt, RoM sei DAS Spiel (nur muss ja hier irgendwer der Einseitigkeit der Dunklen Seite Kontra geben). Bei den Anfängen von WoW war ich nicht dabei. Aber ich finde Taborea eigentlich schon recht weitläufig und portfrei. Die Gebiete sind alle miteinander verbunden und können bereist werden. Da kann ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied zu WoW feststellen (natürlich ist Azertoh viel größer, aber Taborea steht ja noch ganz am Anfang). Das Konzept ist doch vom Grunde her genau gleich. 

Bei der Story von GW hast Du natürlich vollkommen Recht, zumal da alles viel linearer abläuft und man mehr darin eingebunden ist (ich bin alter GW-Spieler), aber in der Form hat das sonst "so" auch kein anderes Spiel - schon gar nicht WoW.


----------



## Kuralian (1. April 2009)

Also da muss ich mich ja mal einmischen................RoM=WoW Abklatsch?
Also hat RoM das Housing, Gildenburg,2 Klassen -System von WoW abgeschaut?
Der Fertigkeitsbaum sieht irgentwie auch anders aus.Orks und Elfen such ich in RoM auch immer noch.
WoW ist ja auch nicht mehr verbuggt^^, und es läuft da alles super.Epische Questreihen bei RoM, sind sicher auch von WoW.
Informiert euch erst dann labert, aber Fan-Boys denken ja selten nach.


----------



## Lilynight (1. April 2009)

*Wuhhhh!!!
Habe ich gerade die Tür zu dem Thema*Euere Eindrücke* verpasst?
Oder sollte das Thema *Euere Eindrücke* was anderes betreffen (IQ) und nicht das Spiel Runes of Magic? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verzeiht es dann bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.*


----------



## Fusie (1. April 2009)

Zumindest bietet RoM eine längere Questreihe bzw. zwei längere Questreihen, zwar mit einigen Stolpersteinen verbunden, aber das ist schon mal ein Anfang.

Zum Thema Reisen, selbst wenn ich mir die Portalpunkte nur hole und dazu auf den Mietgaul zurück greife sind es doch ein paar Meterchen die es da zu erkunden gibt, Varanas als (erste) Stadt, die man so betritt, könnte da natürlich etwas mehr bieten und etwas besser ausgebaut sein, das ist da schon ein wenig karg im Inneren.

Ansonsten, RoM macht mir zumindest Spaß, und wem es keinen macht, der sollte sich vielleicht wieder in sein tolles andere Spiel verdrücken und hier nicht rum unken, oder zumindest genau beschreiben und auch belegen was ihm nicht gefällt.

Könnte nun auch durch alle anderen Spielforen hier eiern und überall nur geistigen Dünnpfiff hinterlassen, aber in der Zeit spiele ich lieber RoM weiter.

Das die ganzen "Vollpreis" Spiele auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei sind sollte auch jeder mit etwas Hirn inzwischen begriffen haben.
Stichwort Bananen... viele Spiele "reifen" da inzwischen auch noch erst beim Spieler, bzw. weit nach "Release" und wenn man neben dem Kaufpreis noch etliche monatliche Zahlungen nach geworfen hat, von daher brauch sich da auch niemand irgendwas drauf einzubilden, wenn er nun irgendeines dieser Spiele spielt.

Bei RoM weiss ich das es mich erstmal nichts kostet, und so lange ich nicht ein absolute faules Weichei bin, dass sich
a. von jedem Verkäufer irgendeinen Mist an die Backe labern lässt und dafür auch noch artig zahlt,
oder
b. keine Lust habe auch mal Sachen zu farmen oder mich über den Handel im Spiel zu informieren,
oder
c. mich von ach so guten "Freunden" zu irgendwelchen sinnlosen Ausgaben überreden lassen,
wird RoM mich auch in Zukunft nichts kosten.

Also husch husch wieder ab in euer anderes Spielchen, immer daran denken das ihr ja monatlich zahlt und ihr sonst noch etwas verpassen könntet bzw. eure Zeit/eure Gebühr nicht vollständig ausnutzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camal(Malygos) (2. April 2009)

Mein Eindruck von RoM ist eigentlich größtenteils gut. 

Das Game macht mir Spaß, ich bin seit der Beta unterwegs und habe immer mal wieder andere Klassenkombis ausprobiert. Mittlerweile bin ich jedoch bei Priester/Ritter gelandet und werde den auch weiterleveln xD.

Was mich ein wenig stört ist das teilweise unpraktische Interface. 

Gehe ich zu einem Handwerkslehrer und möchte weitere Skills lernen passiert folgendes:

- ich öffne das Fenster, lerne eine Fähigkeit, das Fenster geht automatisch zu

D. h. will ich mehrere Fähigkeiten lernen muss ich den NPC jedesmal neu anquatschen. Gut, kann man sich drauf einstellen aber ist in meinen Augen noch Überarbeitungsfähig.

Das Gildeninterface - wirkt sehr unaufgeräumt und die Möglichkeiten die Anzeige zu sortieren sind, naja nicht wirklich ausgefeilt. So bekommt man z. B. immer auch Offline Mitglieder angezeigt was ab einer bestimmten Größe doch sehr störend ist, zumal man nicht die Möglichkeit hat die Mitglieder die Online sind "nach oben" zu sortieren.

Auf der anderen Seite sind das aber nur kleine Schönheitsmankos die ich für meinen Teil absolut in Kauf nehmen kann für ein Spiel, was mich nichts kostet. Bisher habe ich noch nicht einen Cent im Item Shop ausgegeben.

Die Quests sind viel auf: Töte xx Mobs von der Art, Sammle xx von den Teilen... Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, in anderen MMO's ist es genau so. WoW fing auch erst mit dem ersten Addon an etwas interessanter zu werden was Quests anging. Aber auch hier waren die typischen Grindquests vorhanden. Ich sag nur: Nagrand.

Bei mir war es halt so, das mir WoW irgendwie nicht mehr wirklich Spaß macht. Auch die Raids nicht. Ich habe zwar noch lange nicht alles durch, aber ich will es auch ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Die Luft ist raus. 4 Jahre WoW... reicht mir persönlich irgendwie. Klar ist das nicht bei allen so. Viele sind später eingestiegen oder was auch immer. Ich möchte einfach mal etwas anderes. 

Und im Prinzip ist RoM das für mich. Eine andere Welt, ein anderes Klassen und Skillungssystem. Perfekt. Es macht Spaß, sieht für ein F2P anständig aus und die Community ist nett. 

Was man vom Itemshop hält oder daraus macht ist ja jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn ich jemand wär der ständig nur Items nachjagt und den Vergleich mit anderen sucht würd ich da vermutlich auch Sachen kaufen. Aber darum geht es mir nicht. Ich spiele das Spiel weil es Spaß macht, auch wenn ich nur rumdaddel und die Gegend erkunde. Ist der Char groß gibts halt das Permanente Mount spendiert. Dann hab ich einmalig Geld ausgegeben... was is daran dann Abzocke? Man kann es sich selbst aussuchen und wer mit Argumenten kommt wie: Aber ohne Shop kommt man nicht weiter...

Epic fail!

Einige Freunde von mir haben bereits ihre Mainchars auf 50 und haben sich viele Itemaufwertungen etc. durch die Tagesquests erspielt. Tja... dauert zwar länger aber ist machbar. 

Von daher: Daumen hoch, hätt ich nicht gedacht als ich damals mit der Beta angefangen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WingsOfDeath (2. April 2009)

Als längjähriger WoW-Spieler (seit Release,  und auch noch viele andere Games)  und nun auch Runes-Novize wollte ich, wie auch schon manch anderer Vorposter, mal versuchen klarzustellen das RoM kein billiger abklatsch von WoW ist.
Die Entwickler geben offen und ehrlich zu das sie sich von WoW inspirieren lassen und vor allem versuchen die gut laufenden Systeme die WoW bietet soweit zu übernehmen wie es in RoM sinnvoll ist.
Und bevor hier irgendwelche Flachpfeiffen glauben "OMFG-Kackboon-hast-ja-von-nichts-Ahnung-L2P":
Ich bin selbst Software-Entwickler und von daher sehe ich das mehr als legitim was die Jungs von RoM hier machen.
Denn wer ist nicht froh darüber ein Programm zu starten und sehr guten Bedienkomfort zu haben oder auf altbekanntes zurückgreifen zu können? (Was man bei WoW ja wirklich hat)
Oder anders gesagt: ist z.b. FarCry ein HalfLife abklatsch weil es ebenso die gleiche Steuerung benutzt???

Aber nun zu Runes:
Pro:
- Duales Klassensystem / Skillsystem:
  Sehr schön umgesetzt und bietet viele Möglichkeiten seinen Alterego so hinzubiegen wie man ihn gern haben will.

- Berufe:
  Das man alle Berufe lernen kann und sich später erst "spezialiseren" muss lässt dem Spieler eine gute Einsicht in alle Berufe
  und kann so voreilige Fehlskillung vermeiden

- Transportsystem:
  Man kommt wunderbar schnell von a nach b, selbst ohne Permanentes Mount, denn die Teleporter die für einen wirklich lächerlichen
  Obulus zu benutzen sind, bringen einen schliesslich ohne lange "Flug-zeiten" dorthin wo man hin will. Ausserdem kann man sich ja jederzeit
  ein Pferd mieten. 

- Grafik / Design:
  Nette Animationen, schöne Cast-Effekte und ne ganze Menge an unterschiedlichen Mobs.

- Levelling:
  wie hier schon öfters erwähnt ist RoM nicht das typische "Ich grinde bis die Finger bluten", 
  sondern zeigt dem Spieler durch "führende" Quests noch dazu die Welt und bringt ihn schön durch die Levelgebiete.

Contra:
- Grafik:
  Manche Texturen hätten ein wenig Detailierter gemacht werden könne und es sollte ebenso das Leveldesign nochmal überflogen werden,
  da einige Risse in der Grafik einen gern mal hängen lassen oder den Spieler gar aus der Welt befördert. (Ich landete bei Poltern in der Nacht unter Dem 
  Boss in dem Lava-Kessel .. und da kommst so auch nicht mehr raus ausser Teleport)

- Sound: 
  sollte dringends überarbeitet werden da es das Ambiente ja wirklich stör und sehr viele Effekte einfach noch garnicht implementiert sind.

- Steuerung:
  Diese wirkt teilweise noch etwas Hakelig und es fehlen gewisse Buffer die es z.b. ermöglichen minimal vor ablaufen des Casts die nächste zu drücken,
  oder das Umschalten auf "Automatisch laufen" ohne stehnzubleiben ermöglichen.

Fazit:
Im grossen und ganzen  ist RoM eine sehr gute Umsetzung für ein F2P und macht auch "alten MMOG Hasen" wie mir z.b. Spass und bringt Abwechslung.
Selbst die Geschichte mit dem Item-Shop is verschmerzbar und im vergleich zu anderen Kostenpflichtigen wirklich nicht so kostenintensiv.
Für jeden der eine Nette Comunity, und ein solides Spiel zu schätzen weiss eine sehr gute Alternative zu manchen anderen MMOGS (von F2P bis zu kostenpflichtig)

so long...
Wings


----------



## flenders39 (2. April 2009)

Ich muss der Sula zustimmen.

Runes of Magic hat es geschafft, keine allzu großen Vorteile für bezahlende leute rauszuhauen.
Die EINZIGE BEQUEMLICHKEIT ist:
permanetes anders aussehende Mounts. 
Sonst kann man auch die gegenstände, die es für echtes geld gibt durch etwas mehr Spielaufwand bekommen. Man muss nur genügend daily-quests absolvieren und die da erhaltenen münzen kann man gegen viele gegenstände aus dem €-Shop im (Phirius-)Münzen-Shop eintauschen. 

D.h.: € bringen euch nur mehr Zeit und ich betrachte das ganze als gute Bezahlung für die kräftigen Mitarbeiter von RoM. Da spar ichmir lieber einen viel zu hohen monatl. Betrag 
(49,99€ für das neu erschienene GTA4, keine weiteren Kosten, super Grafik; WoW: erst kaufen und dann monatl. auch noch blechen, und graphik is nur gut..)


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Grafik ist nun wirklich nicht der ausschlaggebende Punkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Finde RoM immer noch sehr gelungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

